
Remember the Guy Who Gave His Employees a $70,000 Minimum Wage? - areski
http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2015/10/23/remember_dan_price_of_gravity_payments_who_gave_his_employees_a_70_000_minimum.html
======
tajen
I stopped reading at half the story, becuase the writer obviously wants to
write about all the things except whether the firm survived.

So, did the firm succeed?

~~~
danielvf
The article notes that the two owners were notationaly making a 40% profit
before the wage change. (This money was being reinvested into the businesses
to pay for expansion.) The plan with the raise is that the increased cost
makes the owner's profits zero, but the busines lives on.

Everything would be fine, if not for that one of the two owners was not
consulted beforehand, and objects to having a planned zero income in the
future. Thus, lawsuit.

